# Say bye bye to privacy: Facebook Home



## heidi2521 (Apr 5, 2013)

Facebook Home



> With Home, everything on your phone gets friendlier. From the moment you turn it on, you see a steady stream of friends’ posts and photos. Upfront notifications and quick access to your essentials mean you’ll never miss a moment. And you can keep chatting with friends, even when you’re using other apps.




Why it is the largest privacy violation by FB yet:

Why Facebook Home bothers me: It destroys any notion of privacy; Tech News and Analysis



> But there is a bigger worry. The phone’s GPS can send constant information back to the Facebook servers, telling it your whereabouts at any time.
> 
> So if your phone doesn’t move from a single location between the hours of 10 p.m. and 6 a.m. for say a week or so, Facebook can quickly deduce the location of your home. Facebook will be able to pinpoint on a map where your home is, whether you share your personal address with the site or not. It can start to build a bigger and better profile of you on its servers. It can start to correlate all of your relationships, all of the places you shop, all of the restaurants you dine in and other such data. The data from accelerometer inside your phone could tell it if you are walking, running or driving. As Zuckerberg said — unlike the iPhone and iOS, Android allows Facebook to do whatever it wants on the platform, and that means accessing the hardware as well.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't see the point of a separate FB launcher. We already have the app with varying degrees of integration in different phones. Also, theres the widget.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 5, 2013)

Most facebook users (especially girls) don't really care about internet privacy. For them, this app is an ideal upgrade.

Most facebook users (especially girls) don't really care about internet privacy. For them, this app is an ideal upgrade.


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 5, 2013)

NO THANKS FB, I don't have an acc. 

Really, who wants FB HOME over everything else?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 5, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Most facebook users (especially girls) don't really care about internet privacy. For them, this app is an ideal upgrade.



That's dumb.


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 5, 2013)

Facebook is ideal for stalkers.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 5, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Most facebook users (especially girls) don't really care about internet privacy. For them, this app is an ideal upgrade.



There are reasons other than privacy for not wanting this app. I don't think they would want the facebook spam on their homepage. This app could easily chew through their bandwidth within a week, with constant updating and notification of servers with your information. Whistling every 2 - 3 minutes can easily get annoying etc.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 5, 2013)

privacy 101, this scare is not new
any service that tracks gps data can deduce a lot of things, let alone address. it gets even more deadlier when that data can be correlated to the movements of others. think this data is logged compulsorily for some years by telecom operators, not sure about the details. 
the problem is not machines mining data, that's a really powerful tool and can be put to use for many beneficial things, including crime prevention. What is wrong is the commercial exploitation of such data.
for re-enforcement, go through any of Richard Stallman's interviews where he talks about privacy. here, is one > 

Richard Stallman: &lsquo;Apple has tightest digital handcuffs in history&rsquo; -- New Internationalist


> But most people are leaving themselves totally wide open to surveillance on the internet. And what really gets me is when people pressure their friends into using Facebook.



and another
*www.networkworld.com/news/2011/031411-richard-stallman.html?hpg1=bn


> "I don't have a cell phone. I won't carry a cell phone," says Stallman, founder of the free software movement and creator of the GNU operating system. "It's Stalin's dream. Cell phones are tools of Big Brother. I'm not going to carry a tracking device that records where I go all the time, and I'm not going to carry a surveillance device that can be turned on to eavesdrop."



point is if you are indulging in any nefarious activities at dubious locations, leave behind your phone at a secure location  not seen any spy films?


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 5, 2013)

Okay.BYE BYE PRIVACY


----------



## theserpent (Apr 5, 2013)

Why would any one want a FB crap in their homescreen?
Want to why i Dint buy a HTC salsa? or a cacha? Because it had a freaking FACEBOOK button on it + there was a dedicated screen for facebook in app drawer 
No thanks facebook


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 5, 2013)

They should have created a better fb app instead


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2013)

track me 

*encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTx3vwPpZOZmXLdlD9H3Qk59d6DZJw5xAOHlrrXV5uUybWZN_YL9w


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> They should have created a better fb app instead



+1 they should have..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> track me
> 
> *encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTx3vwPpZOZmXLdlD9H3Qk59d6DZJw5xAOHlrrXV5uUybWZN_YL9w


Triangulation still works


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2013)

coarse.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Apr 5, 2013)

what hell Mark Zuckerberg will get from knowing location of people??.... send advertisers to meet them?...lol


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> what hell Mark Zuckerberg will get from knowing location of people??.... send advertisers to meet them?...lol



You'll get ads from businesses near to your location.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 5, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> what hell Mark Zuckerberg will get from knowing location of people??.... send advertisers to meet them?...lol



good question. it's much more complicated than just location based ads
*www.nytimes.com/2012/02/19/magazine/shopping-habits.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


> the science of habit formation has become a major field of research in neurology and psychology departments at hundreds of major medical centers and universities, as well as inside extremely well financed corporate labs. “It’s like an arms race to hire statisticians nowadays,” said Andreas Weigend, the former chief scientist at Amazon.com. “Mathematicians are suddenly sexy.” As the ability to analyze data has grown more and more fine-grained, the push to understand how daily habits influence our decisions has become one of the most exciting topics in clinical research, even though most of us are hardly aware those patterns exist. One study from Duke University estimated that habits, rather than conscious decision-making, shape 45 percent of the choices we make every day, and recent discoveries have begun to change everything from the way we think about dieting to how doctors conceive treatments for anxiety, depression and addictions.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 5, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> what hell Mark Zuckerberg will get from knowing location of people??.... send advertisers to meet them?...lol



Location based ads and Better, more precise targeting. They can identify other people you may know even if you don't have any mutual friends on Facebook. They will see that you are in the same location as another person say from 3PM - 6PM on Saturdays and thus be able to guess that you know them.


----------



## Flash (Apr 5, 2013)

Who knows?
With the front-facing camera, facebook can even spy on our life more than ever. . .

I would've appreciated facebook came up with a phone with their homebrew operating system 
After all,  Fb Vs G+ > Android > Google right!!


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2013)

well, TBH, the first time i read the header, i read:  *Say bye bye to piracy*
and i was... sad. 

then i reread Privacy, and i was, wtf, so what?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> what hell Mark Zuckerberg will get from knowing location of people??.... send advertisers to meet them?...lol



You will get ads of places near you.


----------



## root.king (Apr 6, 2013)

Then I sure say goodbye to fb


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 6, 2013)

all right.. im unsubscribing


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 6, 2013)

> Facebook Home doesn't use location in any way that's different from the Facebook app you already have on your Android phone.





> Like other parts of Facebook, Home collects information when you interact with the service, such as liking or commenting on a post or sending a message. Home also may collect other information about how you use it. For example, Facebook maintains a list of the apps that you have in the Home app launcher. We store this information in identifiable form for 90 days and use it to provide the service and improve how it works.





> Q: Can I turn off location services altogether?
> 
> 
> A: Yes, just as with any other app, you can control the location permission in your phone's settings.



Its a known thing that facebook and privacy are as far apart as the earth and the sky. But I don't think that Facebook home is changing anything. You can always tweak the settings to your privacy taste. 
Disclaimer : Anything posted online is never private.
Personally, I don't think home will suit me. Facebook's marketing shows beautiful images in its ad of Home. As a normal user of FB, I won't be surprised to find cat pics, some random suicidal posts on my home screen. The lock screen is the first and the last thing that I see in a day. And I don't want to spoil my mood on that.,


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2013)

In a single word - HTC first is for Facebook-addicts.


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't use Facebook.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 13, 2013)

It launched yesterday night. But its not there for India yet.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2013)

Well its not much of an issue any way for me. I use facebook very rarely. Heck I use any SNS rarely.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> In a single word - HTC first is for Facebook-addicts.


lol? It's just a Android smartphone (runs on stock android) and got a launcher called "Facebook Home" pre-installed! That's it.

Just in case! *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2232212


----------



## Flash (Apr 13, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> lol? It's just a Android smartphone (runs on stock android) and got a launcher called "Facebook Home" pre-installed! That's it.
> 
> Just in case! [APP]Facebook Home 1.0[TUTORIAL][ROOT/NON ROOT] - xda-developers
> 
> ...


Facebook Home: Perfect for addicts, possibly a hindrance for light users - NY Daily News


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 13, 2013)

^ I said about HTC first not FB home


----------



## theterminator (Apr 13, 2013)

Its a desperate attempt by fb to be active in the market place. Teens in the US are already switching from fb to snapchat nd others.
I also agree with above embers that they should improved the existing app.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 13, 2013)

crap book starting to suck more n more ,sigh


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 13, 2013)

Seriously, I don't understand the privacy skepticism.

All points I read so far about GPS tracking and habit-based info. gathering can already be done by any other app. (FB app in the case).

So if you mean that FB Home can in any way gather more info. about yourself than a FB App, you are mistaken.

I am a Mobile App Developer (mostly Android and some iOS) and I do this for living. And in my understanding, I don't know any difference between a Launcher App and a normal App which allows a developer to gather some more private information.


*I am not saying that FB Home is not a privacy concern. My point is - Using FB App on phone is also same.*


----------



## quagmire (Apr 16, 2013)

Ignore your dull family, says new Facebook Home ad


_You know those self-centered, self-regarding people who just have to look at their cell phones during dinner?
Facebook loves them. Facebook admires them. Facebook wants to promote them.
This thrust toward spiritual progress is the company's latest ad for Facebook Home, its attempt to turn your Android into something from Redmond.
In one recent ad, we saw Mark Zuckerberg's loyal troops ignore his dull corporate ra-ra in favor of a screeching goat.
Now, we can see a young woman ignoring her family._

_Oh, all families are awful, aren't they?
They insist on imposing emotional control upon you. They tell you what to do, what to think, what to believe, and which lover to toss down the chute of despair.
And what do you get in return?
Food, that's what.
Yet Facebook wants you to believe that your Facebook friends are your real family. Yes, those people whom you hardly talk to, hardly remember, or hardly even know.
Don't listen to your mom, dad, aunts or uncles. Their pain is just a pain. Instead, swipe through Facebook Home and see which friends are attending the ballet.
Those friends who are not at the ballet are having snowball fights. You see, that's what life's really about, not communing with your kin.
Many will find it deeply refreshing that tomorrow's world power is revealing its priorities.
Let your mom feed you. But then sustain yourself with your marvelous Facebook friends._
- Cnet



-Source


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 16, 2013)

^^ Wow. Just wow. I'd expect them to show FB home as useful for getting instant updates whenever you open up your mobile when alone/commuting/before you go to bed etc. but not this.


----------



## Flash (Apr 16, 2013)

Spoiler






Spoiler



Soon, we will have "Facebook S*x" 

- Place your facebook-home enabled phone in a corner of your bedroom.
- Let your friends know what you're doing currently and get liked.
- Let our geo-targeted marketers, recommend products for you.
- Get featured in "Sponsored stories" freely, with a favorite position of yours.
- Be open. What are you waiting for?






They just use USERS as a input parameters for a PROFITABLE PROCESS.
Why the hell one wants to share everything on facebook? They're just pushy..


----------



## suyash_123 (Apr 18, 2013)

Say Bye BYE to facebook apps or mob version ...


Use desktop instead


----------



## sachiv (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't understand when face book will start work on simple, granular and easy to understand privacy and data collection policies? I am looking for a place where we need to be private.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Apr 18, 2013)

fb always ends up being public no matter how many privacy features they add


----------



## snap (Apr 18, 2013)

fb is becoming too


----------



## quagmire (Apr 22, 2013)

Facebook Home Tops 500,000 Downloads



> Facebook Home hit the Google Play on April 12, and has already garnered more than 500,000 downloads.
> Mobile analyst Ben Evans noted the milestone on Sunday, tweeting that the new "Android experience" had surpassed 500,000 downloads on Google Play.



-Source


----------



## root.king (Apr 24, 2013)

The real privacy threat already started by FB
I can see my friends all conversation (fb sends me that as a message)
 *picasaweb.google.com/102307325266258681423/FbPrivacy


----------

